# Installation problems



## bsus (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, I want to Install FreeBSD 8.2 Release amd64 (Disk) on my server.

First I want to try FreeBSD on a small test system:

Intel Core i3 530
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
4GB DDR3 1600 CL8
WD Caviar Blue 320GB

I am booting the FreeBSD installation disk from a normal CD, then I:
1. Choose my location/Nation (Germany)
2. Choose my keymap (Germany ISO)
3. Then I start the standard installation
4. There's a question about using the GPT table -> Yes
5. I delete all partitions and press "A" to use the entire disk
6. I choose the FreeBSD bootmgr
6. Now I use "A" to make an automatic partition table
7. Then I use the normal "User" setting (the current server uses Gentoo, by the way is it "better" to compile on server use?)
8. Then I select an ftp server without IPv6 and with DHCP
9. I accept the settings
10. Message: 
	
	



```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ads1b in /dev
The creation of the filesystem is aborted
```

What am I doing wrong?

Regards, bsus


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2011)

Often, this is due to choosing Write at the end of step 5.  Just use Quit.

Don't use the FreeBSD bootmanager unless you multi-boot.  Just use a normal MBR.


----------



## bsus (Jun 27, 2011)

The disk contains already a Debian installation, so I have to delete the partitions created for Debian. Then I manually create one big one and use the automated label function (by the way I don't really understand the difference between partition and label? Is this like LVM? A virtual partition?

Also using the normal MBR doesn't help.

By the way I am getting a short error message by loading the kernel: 
	
	



```
acd or ads (?) Medium Read error
```

Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2011)

bsus said:
			
		

> The disk contains already a debian installation, so I have to delete the for debian created partitions.



That's fine, just do not use Write, choose Quit at the end.



> The I manuelly create one big one and use the automated label function (by the way I don't really understand the difference between partition and label? Is this like lvm? A virtual partition?



Maybe.  FreeBSD calls MS-DOS partitions "slices", and can create sections inside a slice called "partitions".


----------



## bsus (Jun 27, 2011)

So, I did.

I found on an older thread:





> brucec@
> FreeBSD Developer	 	Join Date: Nov 2008
> Location: GB
> Posts: 18
> ...



How do I do this? With the FreeBSD partion program?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2011)

Back up everything first.

Boot from a live CD, then use dd(8) to write zeros to the GPT.  For example, if the disk is /dev/ado:

```
# sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16
kern.geom.debugflags: 0 -> 16
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad0 count=35
```

That will erase the main GPT.  There's a backup GPT at the end of the disk which might also need to be erased.  Unfortunately, dd(8) doesn't do negative seeks, so it requires some math.  There could be an off-by-one in here, I haven't checked it.

```
# file -s /dev/ad0
/dev/ad0: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xa5, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, [B]1953520002 sectors[/B], code offset 0x31
# expr 1953520002 - 35
1953519967
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad0 count=35 seek=1953519967
```


----------



## bsus (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm, how can I easily copy the mfsBSD to a USB stick? FreeBSD 8.2 has taken my last CD. Or is there a possibility to use the commands over Arch Linux or the FreeBSD install CD?

Regards, bsus


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know about putting mfsBSD on a memory stick.  Some people have reported that just putting the CD image on the memory stick works.  It hasn't for me, but might depend on the BIOS.

Linux will work.  The sysctl command is not needed, and the drive device name will be different, probably /dev/sd_x_.  Make certain you're writing to the correct drive.  The safest way is to remove any other drives.


----------



## bsus (Jun 28, 2011)

So, I formatted under Windows with diskpart and then the installation passed successfully. I now want to install and configure slowly nfs/samba, ftp, ssh, mysql, ldap. Are there some recommended manuals aside from freebsd.org that you can recommend to me?

Thanks for the help & Regards,
bsus


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Handbook is a good place to start.  If that and searching the forums aren't enough, please start new threads for new topics.  Using specific thread titles (like "NFS setup with FreeBSD 8.2)  will help draw people who are experts in that subject.


----------

